# rummer mill



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

*rumor mill*

Any truth that SG is now going after Wells Fargo? or did I miss that memo. If true hell they will have 60-70% of the market


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I have completed a couple insurance repairs for them thru sg. Could be a start of whats to come


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Any truth that SG is now going after Wells Fargo? or did I miss that memo. If true hell they will have 60-70% of the market


Roomer or Rumor? Anyways, i wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

No idea about Wells but the rumor out here is their loosing FNMA as they can't handle the volume.........


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

It would be interesting to see since wells has their own rep in house to supervise.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

npm said:


> It would be interesting to see since wells has their own rep in house to supervise.


In whose house? SG's?
Or are you talking about Premier?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Roomer or Rumor? Anyways, i wouldn't doubt it.


Ok so typing was never my strong suit. that why I married a smart wife.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> In whose house? SG's?
> Or are you talking about Premier?


Nfr has wfhm rep in house to supervise. If nfr has safeguard would need it too I would assume.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If Safeguard climbs into bed with PAS and Wells, we'll be getting up and getting dressed.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Its funny how this business is in bed with each other. 

MCS has offices inside the WFHM hdq in Des Moines and they send the P&P work out to all different Service Companies AND keep a % for themselves. SG has been getting WF work for many years.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Charges should be filed against screwguard for monopolizing the industry.:whistling2:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

The problem with SG is the HOURS upon HOURS of uploading. what takes 10 minutes with any other company takes an hour plus with SG. Photos on site take 2x as long as well. Progressive load photos suck! If you miss one of your progressive shots your screwed for the whole load. It seems as though they are "adjusting" around 40-50% of all invoices so now you have to "dispute" them. More wasted time. By the time your done with all the paperwork it's just as profitable to work for a regional where you zip your photos up, fill out a PCR and send it in even though the discount is more. Let them deal with all the BS. I have a family to spend time with. I do VERY little for my friend and his wife deals with all the uploads but she is at the end of her rope with THE BS as well.............


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

This was one of the subjects at our last meet and greet.
One of the contractors there...
I get the work directly from the agent(realtor)...
Check with the realtors in your areas...this, a lot of us are hoping, may the way this shake out in the upcoming years...
There is a lot of scuttlebutt going around that the banks are tired of the "failed" experiement with the nationals and may go back to handling things locally in house...just scuttlebut, nothing confirmed at this time...
Except of course that the contractor at our meet is working on Wells Fargo PP properties through a local agent...


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Nationals are here to stay..Its all about liability issues now.A whole cottage industry has been built around the nationals,their here to stay.

Its the regionals that are in trouble they cant sub the work-out at current prices,plus the fact banks LIABILITY go way up from crappy work,thief,kickbacks,unpaid contractors.Just because its the flavor of the month doesn't mean it will last,but it will leave a trail of scorched earth behind it.

WF will not migrate over to SG,not gonna happen.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> The problem with SG is the HOURS upon HOURS of uploading. what takes 10 minutes with any other company takes an hour plus with SG. Photos on site take 2x as long as well. Progressive load photos suck! If you miss one of your progressive shots your screwed for the whole load. It seems as though they are "adjusting" around 40-50% of all invoices so now you have to "dispute" them. More wasted time. By the time your done with all the paperwork it's just as profitable to work for a regional where you zip your photos up, fill out a PCR and send it in even though the discount is more. Let them deal with all the BS. I have a family to spend time with. I do VERY little for my friend and his wife deals with all the uploads but she is at the end of her rope with THE BS as well.............


 
I hear this from every one doing work with them.
If everyone has the same bitch why the hell does everyone work for the subpar fees and allow SG to beat them up on administrative time...
By not putting your foot down you are essentially saying your time is not worth anything...
One of the first rules in business is "Pay Yourself"...when you don't...well look at all the SG vendors...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

People are putting their feet down, one in front of the other, and walking away from them. However, there are plenty of new guys out there willing to take their shots with companies like Safeguard because...they think they know and can do better. Because they really don't know any better, you'll be reading their comments on this forum shortly.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> People are putting their feet down, one in front of the other, and walking away from them. However, there are plenty of new guys out there willing to take their shots with companies like Safeguard because...they think they know and can do better. Because they really don't know any better, you'll be reading their comments on this forum shortly.


 
BOY HOWDY!!!!!

We do not have a high population density here, maybe 7 to the sq mi...Vegas on the other hand is about 800 
They have run out of people with a truck to beat up here....


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

What everybody's thought about the new safeguard email????

Wonder what the new endeavor to come is???? It must be something big because they want us to hire more staff:lol:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

So what does it say? I don't work for SG but I'd like to know if someone I do work for is getting gobbled up......


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Its just says that safeguard is planning a new and exicting oppourinty for its conctractors to expand, and they really need everybody to push their crews to complete the assign orders at a 90% on time rate.

Its also says that they are going to be cleaning house and getting rid of the deadbeats and pushing work to the people who are completing the work on time and completing it at high quality level.

So who knowns what that is. 

A qc rep told me about 6 months ago that safeguard was about to close a deal with a couple large clients doing property management. Safegaurd would be in charge of renting out the properties and doing maintenance on them and they are testing it out in serveral markets.

I have completed a couple orders on occupied properties for SG and they where a pain but we made a good profit on them.




BRADSConst said:


> So what does it say? I don't work for SG but I'd like to know if someone I do work for is getting gobbled up......


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Its just says that safeguard is planning a new and exicting oppourinty for its conctractors to expand, and they really need everybody to push their crews to complete the assign orders at a 90% on time rate.
> 
> Its also says that they are going to be cleaning house and getting rid of the deadbeats and pushing work to the people who are completing the work on time and completing it at high quality level.
> 
> ...


If I had a nickel for everytime someone told me that they were "getting rid of the deadbeats", I would be retired comfortably on a warm island..:thumbup:. Truth is they don't but because they are the ones who accept $15 recuts......

I'm wondering if this ties into BOA somehow. I heard or read somewhere awhile back that BOA was scaling back evictions and renting out the foreclosed houses to the people they foreclosed on.:shifty:


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Could be, the qc rep told me they had 1000 in a test market and the results where good for the clients so maybe they are rolling it out nation wide.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Didn't known safeguard did $15 recuts alway thought that was a regional thing, I get paid the full rate minus discount on all my cuts maybe I'm lucky:thumbup:




BRADSConst said:


> If I had a nickel for everytime someone told me that they were "getting rid of the deadbeats", I would be retired comfortably on a warm island..:thumbup:. Truth is they don't but because they are the ones who accept $15 recuts......
> 
> I'm wondering if this ties into BOA somehow. I heard or read somewhere awhile back that BOA was scaling back evictions and renting out the foreclosed houses to the people they foreclosed on.:shifty:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Didn't known safeguard did $15 recuts alway thought that was a regional thing, I get paid the full rate minus discount on all my cuts maybe I'm lucky:thumbup:


I haven't heard of $15 recuts from SG, although I have heard of $25. They like to find grass only vendors in the urban areas to cut for the flat $25. We cover less urban zones so also get full rate minus discount. They yanked our 70 cuts at the beginning of summer and gave to a grass only vendor. We got them back a week later because they couldn't complete for the flat price


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I haven't heard of $15 recuts from SG, although I have heard of $25. They like to find grass only vendors in the urban areas to cut for the flat $25. We cover less urban zones so also get full rate minus discount. They yanked our 70 cuts at the beginning of summer and gave to a grass only vendor. We got them back a week later because they couldn't complete for the flat price


Its not $15 from SG. MHLandscaping is the grass only vendor and has a lot of the SG cuts around here. They are (were during the grass season anyway) always looking for people to do them for $15.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Any truth that SG is now going after Wells Fargo? or did I miss that memo. If true hell they will have 60-70% of the market


I was in WF yesterday speaking with the mortgage depart rep...
He gave me a list of broker names that will be handling the preservation work in this area...you'll need a GC license or wrok with some that has one


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I was in WF yesterday speaking with the mortgage depart rep...
> He gave me a list of broker names that will be handling the preservation work in this area...you'll need a GC license or wrok with some that has one


Is this REO or PPO?? I have done work for years on the REO side of Wells............


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Its just says that safeguard is planning a new and exicting oppourinty for its conctractors to expand, and they really need everybody to push their crews to complete the assign orders at a 90% on time rate.
> 
> Its also says that they are going to be cleaning house and getting rid of the deadbeats and pushing work to the people who are completing the work on time and completing it at high quality level.
> 
> ...



LOL!!!!!! If it's the Fannie Mae TOP's good friggen luck!!!!! See if you can find a licensed plumber, electrician Ect. that will be at your beck and call 24/7 for the rates that are being offered. It wasn't too long ago another company was TRYING to get people to do the TOP's. I saw a price list and said NO WAY!!!


----------

